# Visiting Southern California Coastal Timeshares



## toxicesq (Sep 18, 2007)

I will be at Four Seasons Aviara next week on a trade.  :whoopie:  Now that I've moved to Arizona from New York, the idea of trading into Southern California coastal timeshares during the summer months has become very appealing.  Since I'll be in the area, I thought I'd go by a few to see what they look like.   Are there any timeshares around there (Carlsbad, Oceanside, etc.) that still have active sales or resales offices where I could actually go in and see a unit?


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 18, 2007)

We have been able to see timeshare units by asking at the front desk. We just walked up to the front desk and told them we would like to see a unit because we were interested in exchanging there. That way we didn't have to deal with any sales people.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 18, 2007)

Grand Pacific Palisades is selling Hilton affiliate units (Marbrisa) near Legoland. Check their website if they have one. They are giving attractive gifts to do the promo.  Carlsbad Inn has a resale office onsite that would be happy to show you a unit.

However your staying at the #1 timeshare in the industry, it will be hard to evaluate any other timeshare.  Aviara Four Seasons is absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## cmi (Sep 18, 2007)

Fairfield is building a timeshare in Oceanside very close to the beach.  Although I agree after staying at Four Seasons it would be hard to settle for anything less. Enjoy!


----------



## CaliDave (Sep 18, 2007)

If you go to Grand Pacific Palisades.. go up the elevator to the 2nd? or third floor.. I forget which. 
You can walk through the models for the HGVC Marbrisa. I've done it several times. They are VERY nice. 

Nothing will be as nice as 4 seasons, but I would consider many of the grand pacific resorts

www.grandpacificresorts.com


----------



## ajlm33 (Sep 18, 2007)

Welk Resort San Diego is just north of Escondido (10 miles or so) and just off of Interstate 15 and is only a 30 minute drive from Carlsbad and the beaches. Might be close enough to the coast for you to take a look at.


----------



## UWSurfer (Sep 18, 2007)

I own at the San Clemente Inn. 

The Good:  The facility is very clean, well maintained and has a terrific staff.  It's a block from the beach with the local state park (RV & tent camping) separating it from the beach.   Well maintained facilities, popular coffe shop restaurant on site (Adelle's), well stocked units, free wifi and so on.

The not as good:  It's a converted motel and the units are a bit on the smaller side.  It was the home of the press core when Nixon was in office.  Kitchen's are more like kitchenetts and takeup part of the living room.  A 1 bdrm unit sleeps four by adding two single murphy beds at one end of the unit.  It's a little dated and not a frilly...but they are slowing updating rooms a wing at a time.  Not to mis-lead there are three size units: studio, 1 bdrm & somewhat larger 1 bdrm units (referred to as Spindrift, Breaker and Crest).

Other comments:  I also own HGVC and this is not a luxury property.  It's very clean with a great staff in a nice location.   You can find units available on the resale market at very reasonable prices and may be worth a look if you are in the area. It's managed by VRI.  I'm very pleased with our purchase of a week there.


----------



## Harry (Sep 19, 2007)

*Your on the right track*

Toxicesq,
You already have an impressive group of timeshares.  Newport is the best timeshare in California next to the Four Seasons where you are staying. So with what you have you should be able to trade into most of the top timeshares in CA.  I too own at San Clemente and love that little resort.  But most here do not, and looking at the group you own now I really do not believe it would be for you.   Check out SeaPointe in Carlsbad.  Also check Tamerack there.  Up north in Oceanside, my favorite older resort ins The Southern CA Beach Club.  By all means check the small resorts in Laguna (Laguna Shores, Laguna Surf).  Capistrano Surfside and Riviera in Capristrano also interesting places.  I think you could trade into any of these without problems.  Good luck


----------



## toxicesq (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks to all for the info.  I'm not planning to add any timeshares, considering that I have 4 weeks (5 if I lock off) in the Phoenix/Scottsdale area where I now live, so I'm really just scoping out resorts that I might want to trade into.  I've stayed at the Four Seasons in Scottsdale, so I'm expecting that Aviara will be very nice, but it took me a year and a half to trade into it with a Marriott--and even then could only get a studio with a one BR trade, and barely made it for the summer-- so I'm thinking that if I want to get to the coast for more than my one NCV week in the summer, I should look at some of the others.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 19, 2007)

My favorite on the coast is Tamarack in Carlsbad. I would also check out Coronado, although I haven't stayed there the location is excellent.
Liz


----------



## funtime (Sep 22, 2007)

*I just scoped out some timeshares last week!*

While I was at the Winner's Circle for three days (bonus time yeah!) I scoped out some other resorts.  I also own a summer week at Carlsbad Seapointe  and a one bedroom unit at the Blue Whale.  I rent the Seapointe  every year and almost always end up renting to folks from Arizona!  Places to check out -- Carlsbad Seapointe, Carlsbad Inn, Grand Pacific Palisades, Tamarack, San Clemente Cove.  Most places will let you see a unit if you tell them you want to exchange or rent next summer.  Note, there is a timeshare resale store in the strip mall accross from Carlsbad Inn.
 Places I did not like --Southern California Beach Club and San Clemente Inn (Sorry SCI tuggers!).  As to Beach Club, half of the one bedrooms do not face the ocean.  It really depends on what you are looking for.  I love the Blue Whale and others don't.  I did not think I would like Grand Pacific Palisades since it was way up on a hill and I ended up liking it.  Winner's Circle and Laguna Shores are converted motel timeshares but both are in great beach towns and are well kept up for their age.  So it really depends what you are looking for.  After you do the Carlsbad timeshares, stop at Fidels for a Mexican meal -- it is at Carlsband Inn.  Have fun!  Funtime


----------



## JohnnyO (Sep 26, 2007)

If you plan to trade via RCI into a Grand Pacific Resort be aware that there is a 1 in 4 rule for the entire group.  So if you trade into one you cannot trade into another in the group for four years.  So I would suggest trading into a GPR resort first (if it meets your needs - time, place etc) and then trade into the others for the next four years so then you can do it again.

From www.timeshareforums.com

As you may know, the Grand Pacific Resorts has an arrangement with RCI to enforce a 1 in 4 rule on exchanges. So this means that you can only exchange into one of the following resorts 1 in 4 or once every four years unless you own a GPR resort.

Carlsbad Inn (1285)
Southern California Beach Club (1379)
Coronado Beach Resort (2885)
Villa L'Auberge (3007)
San Clemente Cove (3008)
Carlsbad Seapointe Resort (3987)
Grand Pacific Palisades (5362)


RESORT ENFORCES 1 in 4 YEAR RULE. May not return to resorts 1285,3987,1379 or 5362 within 4 years.




toxicesq said:


> Thanks to all for the info.  I'm not planning to add any timeshares, considering that I have 4 weeks (5 if I lock off) in the Phoenix/Scottsdale area where I now live, so I'm really just scoping out resorts that I might want to trade into.  I've stayed at the Four Seasons in Scottsdale, so I'm expecting that Aviara will be very nice, but it took me a year and a half to trade into it with a Marriott--and even then could only get a studio with a one BR trade, and barely made it for the summer-- so I'm thinking that if I want to get to the coast for more than my one NCV week in the summer, I should look at some of the others.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 28, 2007)

Welk's is pretty warm during summer months which I believe is when the original writer was inquiring about.


----------

